# unable to post from windows phone



## truegrace (Jan 29, 2014)

hey all, been a member for a week or so now, but juat found out my phone (lumia 920) wont let me post anything.

when i try to post the 'keyboard' pops up for about 1 second then disappears not allowing me to type anything.

has anyone else experienced this or is it just me?

thanks


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Is there a Tapatalk for the windows phone? Most of the iOS and Android users of the forum use it with few problems.

David


----------

